# cd aux mod



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

I just did the cd auxiliary input mod on a whim, and holy shart this is awesome! honestly the quality is perfect, no problems what so ever, the hardest part was routing the chord when i was done.. If you have not done this mod, wtf are you doing with your life. arty:arty::cheersarty:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I did it to my Z06 a few weeks back. Def awesome and sounds great. I have what sounds like a small group loop when I use the aux though.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

jpalamar said:


> I did it to my Z06 a few weeks back. Def awesome and sounds great. I have what sounds like a small group loop when I use the aux though.


what do you mean by small group loop? it is either sound from the track on your cd, or it is simply a bad solder connection. if everything is done perfect, the sound should be perfectly crystal. Did you use the built in ground, or some place else?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

06Goat88Rc said:


> If you have not done this mod, wtf are you doing with your life..


What many have done. I removed the obsolete factory stereo and replace it with something that is more up to date...you know; something that has an aux port built in, usb, plays mp3's, and no 6 disc changer since that's really not needed anymore.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

HP11 said:


> What many have done. I removed the obsolete factory stereo and replace it with something that is more up to date...you know; something that has an aux port built in, usb, plays mp3's, and no 6 disc changer since that's really not needed anymore.


cool


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06Goat88Rc said:


> what do you mean by small group loop? it is either sound from the track on your cd, or it is simply a bad solder connection. if everything is done perfect, the sound should be perfectly crystal. Did you use the built in ground, or some place else?


Typo. Its a ground loop. I just grounded to the cd player case.



HP11 said:


> What many have done. I removed the obsolete factory stereo and replace it with something that is more up to date...you know; something that has an aux port built in, usb, plays mp3's, and no 6 disc changer since that's really not needed anymore.


Wish I could do that but C5s can't hold a 2 din without buying a whole new aftermarket centre console.


----------

